# Fire protection required for flammable fabric



## Nat (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello - I'm working on a project that requires the use of RF shielding fabric to protect a new lab (about 20,000 SF). The new lab is being built in an existing hi-bay area. A steel mezzanine structure was built inside the hi-bay... the fabric will be hung from the steel and draped over the top. The fabric is not exposed to the lab/ office spaces below since it is sandwiched between the walls. The fabric IS exposed above the structure (unoccupied space above structure and below existing hi-bay roof).  The fabric does not meet the testing requirements for interior finishes. 

My question is: Does the fabric need to be separated from the lab/office space by fire or smoke barriers?  I've attached a simple section.

Thanks!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pftup64ofpd48cc/Section.pdf?dl=0


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2019)

I take it the building has a fire sprinkler system???

If so I take it, that no sprinklers in the joist area??

So which year of IBC, ifc are you designing to??

Which section of IBC do you think this set up does not meet???



I am thinking interior finish does not apply.

But combustibles in a void area might,
As far as a fire sprinkler problem ??


----------



## Nat (Jan 17, 2019)

There is a fire sprinkler system - in the joist area (above fabric) and below in the new ceiling for the lab/office area. 
We are using IBC 2015. 
Based on the comments from the building department, they want the fabric isolated with a fire rated assembly.
I guess I’m just looking for clarification or a code section that requires that. I will look into combustibles in a void area. Thanks!


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2019)

Nat said:


> There is a fire sprinkler system - in the joist area (above fabric) and below in the new ceiling for the lab/office area.
> We are using IBC 2015.
> Based on the comments from the building department, they want the fabric isolated with a fire rated assembly.
> I guess I’m just looking for clarification or a code section that requires that. I will look into combustibles in a void area. Thanks!




I would ask the nice building department for a code reference

So you can review it

And also post the section here so we can see


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2019)

Isolated from what???

The joist area??

The FRT below it??


They need to clairify a few things.


----------



## steveray (Jan 18, 2019)

Sounds fishy to me, I would ask for a code section so you can "study how to comply" with the inspectors code....


----------



## Nat (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for all the feedback! I emailed the plan reviewer and fire inspector this morning and asked for the code section.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 24, 2019)

Interior finishes - flame spread/ smoke development for areas or spaces come to mind - CHapter 8 IBC and the requirement for placement or omission of sprinkler heads for  adequate coverage NFPA 13.

Combustible material placed above the plane of sprinkler head discharge (coverage) typically violates the requirements of NFPA 13 for coverage.

A simple treatment of the fabric/cloth to make it flame retardant may sooth the souls of the fire marshal/plan reviewer.


----------

